# Fat Cory



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I bought a couple cories yesterday to finish the school. Today i looked i saw that one had a big belly and was "breathing" hard. It was like moving its gills really fats and would eat. Right now it is in a 5g tank and i dont know if it has bloating or another disease. 

Please help!!! :help:


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i think that you guys might want to know my water parameters so here goes:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: .5
Nitrate: 0
GH: 75 ppm
KH: 120-180
pH:6.8-7.2

Please help!!!! :help:


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

I would refrain from feeding them for a day or two. Watch what they're doing, he just sounds stressed.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Well you did put a cory in an uncycled tank. They tend to be a little sensitive to those things and are best to add later. It is probably stressed. If he is not in there alone then he is probably overcrowded and is stressed. If he is alone he is probably stressed by being single. 

Being stressed can make a fish susceptible to disease. I would watch him closely and not feed him for a few just in case he is just constipated.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Does the Cory look Ill or does the Cory look like it’s full of eggs. My females (which are much larger than the males) look like they're going to burst just before they lay eggs.


----------

